# Husband and wife longbows** Project completed**



## longbowdave1 (Jan 11, 2014)

Today I began work on fine winter project. I have the task of building a Pink/Black longbow similar to the youth longbow I made back in December for the lady of the house, and a Charcoal/black longbow for the man of the house. When I'm done, we shoud have two different colored bows that look like the were meant for each other.

 "Ladies first", is what they always say, so that's the way I'll build them. I began work on "Mrs. longbow" today, making all the Hard Maple laminations, more work early next week when more parts show up.

 I know two people that will be following along closely as we go.


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Jan 11, 2014)

Neat-o Dave. Mike


----------



## bradyxps (Jan 11, 2014)

We couldn't agree on who got one first so had to spring for two!


----------



## longbowdave1 (Jan 12, 2014)

bradyxps said:


> We couldn't agree on who got one first so had to spring for two!



 Hey Jonathan, just did some prep work on the bow form, cut the maple lams to the desired lengths, and few other misc. things today. Looks like tuesday the good stuff will show up in the mail.


----------



## gtfisherman (Jan 13, 2014)

Some lucky folks right there. I'd love to see pics as you go Dave!!!


----------



## longbowdave1 (Jan 13, 2014)

I'll take a few pictures as we go James. The fun starts tomorrow.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Jan 14, 2014)

Did some slicing and dicing on the two riser blocks today. I cut both risers so that I could mirror all the cuts and settings on the saw, and keep the same dimenisions on each of the risers. The pink riser is epoxyed back together, and sitting under the hot lights. Also, got the glass for the pink bow cut and prepped.  I hope to get the bow glued up and in the oven tomorrow night.


----------



## gtfisherman (Jan 14, 2014)

I need to get with you about another kids bow... You know with 4 of them rug rats... It gets expensive on equipment... 

My youngest daughter would LOVE that pink.


----------



## frankwright (Jan 14, 2014)

Great Start. Looking forward to more pictures as the work progresses.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Jan 15, 2014)

Headed out into th 14 degree woodshop tonight, and got the riser bock cleaned up, cut on the bandsaw, and finally sanded into shape. The bow was glued up, and is cooking away in the oven for next six hours. She is coming along nicely.


----------



## Ellbow (Jan 15, 2014)

Gosh, that's a pretty pink Dave!
Can't wait to see it done!

El


----------



## longbowdave1 (Jan 16, 2014)

Thanks El!




 Tonight I pulled the bow off the form, shaped the limbs, and cleaned up the riser with the sanders. This Ol' boy done run out of gas for tonight.... Three long days at the day job wore me out..... More work tomorrow.  Did I mention it's cold and snowing here again?? (Same weather forecast every day since last week of November!) 



She's looking like a longbow now, I'll have a string on her tomorrow!


----------



## mark-7mag (Jan 16, 2014)

Looking forward to seeing the finished product


----------



## longbowdave1 (Jan 17, 2014)

Cut in the string grooves, and strung her up tonight. Made a few adjustments on weight, and tiller. Then, glued on the front accents, and tip overlays.


----------



## D4 (Jan 17, 2014)

Nice looking bow. What kind of finish do you normally put on your bows?


----------



## longbowdave1 (Jan 17, 2014)

D4 said:


> Nice looking bow. What kind of finish do you normally put on your bows?



  Thanks. I use Fullerplast Catalyzed Varnish Form Van-Dee in Florida.

http://www.van-dee.com/clear.htm

I think Big Jim sells Thunderbird finish.


----------



## Redbow (Jan 18, 2014)

Just wondering if you use smooth on for gluing up the bow and riser...If not what kind of glue do you use ?

Great looking bow by the way professional craftsmanship..


----------



## longbowdave1 (Jan 18, 2014)

Yes, I use "smooth on EA-40" for gluing, in all phases of the bow builds. Some folks will take shortcuts, using CA(crazy glue) for gluing accents and tip overlays to save a little time. These are the bows where you see tip overlays falling off. Smooth-on, and  a six hour sit under the hot lights for tips, accents, and the initial riser block. Smooth-on, and then a six hour sit in the bow oven at 140 degrees , then left overnight at room temps( usually about 12 hours from glue up to removing from form), for bow glue-ups.

The "CA" glue may work fine, but why not use what works best. I always use and equal part mix with the smooth-on, I know some people vary the mix, but I have never had any trouble with the 50/50 mix.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Jan 18, 2014)

I'm now in the shaping and sanding mode for a few days. Since I'm done with gluing of the Pink bow, thought I would save some time, and glue up the gray riser block for bow #2, before beginning the days work on the pink bow. That will save me a day next week.

Got quite a bit done today as far as rough shaping, and sanding. Still have a lot of sanding ahead again tomorrow, but she's starting to take shape and show some colors. 

Did I mention it's cold and snowing again!


----------



## Skunkhound (Jan 18, 2014)

Nice!!


----------



## kennym (Jan 18, 2014)

Dave, I have used both EA-40 and Ca for tip overlays and accents, never had any fall off except some antler tips once with epoxy.  The porous antler sucked up the glue and they didn't stay because of a starved joint. 

Now on the other hand, when I start blending the overlay to the limb glass, you will hear me curse and cry if I use CA.....

Lookin good!!


----------



## longbowdave1 (Jan 19, 2014)

Thanks guys.



 Kenny, good to hear about he CA glue. Yep, the EA-40 is very easy to sand away excess glue, one of the main reasons I like it. Are you going to carry the Pink/Black riser blocks?


----------



## kennym (Jan 19, 2014)

I have a panel of alternating pink/black and plain old charcoal which is black on every layer.

On the CA, if you wet both pieces of wood/glass/phenolic, you have about 15-20 seconds to get it in place, but it doesn't sand nearly as well as EA-40.


----------



## Todd Cook (Jan 19, 2014)

Very nice!


----------



## longbowdave1 (Jan 20, 2014)

Thanks Todd.


A full day sanding the pink bow yesterday. I'll be spraying the finish on her tonight. She finished up right at 35#'s @ 28", right were we wanted. 


Time to fire up the saws, and make the laminations for Mr. longbow this morning, going take advantage of a day off from work.


----------



## gtfisherman (Jan 20, 2014)

Good looking bow!!!


----------



## longbowdave1 (Jan 20, 2014)

Thanks James.



 A productive day on the second bow. Got all the laminations made, shaped the riser block, and prepped all the glass needed. He's in the bow oven, and coming up to temperature.

A few more coats to spray on the Pink bow tonight, and I'm calling it a day!


----------



## longbowdave1 (Jan 21, 2014)

Your bow is coming along nicely Jonathan. Stripped the bow from the form, shaped the limbs, and cleaned it up with the sanders. Cut in the string grooves , and strung it up for the first time. Tomorrow, it will be time to adjust the weight and tiller, glue on the accents, and overlays.

 Me out of gas tonight!


----------



## bradyxps (Jan 21, 2014)

They are both looking awesome David! Can't wait to see the finished product!


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jan 22, 2014)

Dear lord Dave!!!!  This is sumn else.  Absolutely gorgeous


----------



## SELFBOW (Jan 22, 2014)

Jim Thompson said:


> Dear lord Dave!!!!  This is sumn else.  Absolutely gorgeous



JT if you think these look good wait til you see some w curves, finished tips, and risers made from elk horn.


----------



## whossbows (Jan 22, 2014)

Nice


----------



## longbowdave1 (Jan 22, 2014)

Thanks Jim and Jeff, glad you like it. 


Jonathan,  another good days work on your bow. Got the rough tiller set as well as the  draw weight. Just glued on the front accents and tip overlays as I hoped for today.

Tomorrow, I will put the strike plate on the pink bow and maybe sneek in a picture if I can( I heard someone is looking forward to seeing it.). Our high temp for tomorrow is supposed to be 4 degrees. Dont know if I can get my photographer( AKA me) to head into the snow and take pictures in those temps. I have to take the picture out in natural daylight to show off that pink in the riser, it really pops with the finish on. 

More work tomorrow night, as long as the propane in the heater holds out.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Jan 23, 2014)

The sun, and the tempatures are going down fast, but I got a few pictures taken.


----------



## bradyxps (Jan 23, 2014)

It looks great! Cant wait to see an arrow fly out of it.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Jan 23, 2014)

Strung up the pink bow, and will let the string stretch for a few days ,then exercise the limbs on the tiller tree.

Cut in the sight window tonight, next few days will be spent sanding and shaping again. Way to cold to begin sanding tonight, headed down to -12, BRRRRRRRRR!

 A bit of a warm up the next three days, tropical temps in the high 20's. Good temp for working on the bow...... while the heater is on, that is. Friday, saturday, and sunday I can get more work done on the bow!


----------



## longbowdave1 (Jan 25, 2014)

Jonathan, I'm sanding away on your bow, got the majority of it done. Burning the midnight oil to get this one done, before the next round of deep freeze hits. Heading back to -15 to -20 monday and tuesday. I hope to be spraying the finish on this weekend.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Jan 26, 2014)

Bow #2 finished up right at 45# @ 28". Sprayed the finish on the Mr. Longbow last night.  Tomorrow, I'll string it up,  let the string stretch, and exercise the new limbs on the tillering tree. Just down to the last details on this project.

 Here are a few pictures of Mr. Longbow, out in the fresh snow that fell last night. As well as one of the happy new couple.

Jonathan, I hope you and you wife enjoy shooting your new bows! 

Thanks  to all for following along!


----------



## Redbow (Jan 27, 2014)

That's some fine work there my friend...Anyone should be proud to own one of those bows or a dozen or two...Wish I had your skills in creating them...Thanks for the pics..


----------



## gurn (Jan 27, 2014)

Nice Job Dave!


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jan 27, 2014)

I'll say it again...absolutely gorgeous!

Folks should def be proud


----------



## trad bow (Jan 27, 2014)

Beautiful bows.


----------



## Shank (Jan 27, 2014)

Nice work !! I'm a recurve fan myself but with the nice grip and shelf I could see myself giving one of those longbows a try. They both turned out beautiful.


----------



## JBranch (Jan 27, 2014)

Beautiful pair Dave, as always.


----------



## robert carter (Jan 27, 2014)

Beautiful bows Dave.RC


----------



## longbowdave1 (Jan 27, 2014)

Thank you gentlemen.


----------



## frankwright (Jan 28, 2014)

Very Nice Job!


----------



## whossbows (Jan 29, 2014)

Nice or of aces


----------



## whossbows (Jan 29, 2014)

Nice pair of Aces


----------



## Ellbow (Feb 2, 2014)

I'm loving that pink against the black! Great job as always Dave!

Hey...maybe you should start a wedding registry...just saying....His and Hers bows for wedding gifts sounds catchy....
El


----------

